# What is the best way to attach shoe molding to baseboards?



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

What is the best way to attach shoe molding to baseboards?

Is that usually nailed in? And then paint over the nails? Or is there some kind of adhesive for it?

TIA


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

usually it gets nailed to the flooring, not the baseboard. this allows the floor and wall to flex with seasonal changes and you still have a nice clean line where your molding is installed. wood fill would be appropriate for the nail holes but i've seen them caulked as well.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

cellophane said:


> usually it gets nailed to the flooring, not the baseboard. this allows the floor and wall to flex with seasonal changes and you still have a nice clean line where your molding is installed. wood fill would be appropriate for the nail holes but i've seen them caulked as well.


The floor is tile, so it might be hard to nail it, what is usually done for tile?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Abe, 
I always nail the shoemold to the baseboard and not the floor. Use an 18 gauge brad nailer. With tile floors especially, aim the gun so it is parallel to the tile floor and shoot into the base. You don't want a nail hitting the edge of the tile. 
On a wood floor, I don't think you would want to nail to the floor. The floor should have some clearance between itself and the walls. That gap should be covered by the base. The shoe is flexible enough to take up any gap between the floor and base. By nailing to the base, the wood floor can move with the seasons and not try to take the shoe with it. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I always nail into the baseboard and not the flooring.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

I 3rd nailing shoe to baseboard. If you nail it to the floor, you will have gaps that open/close as the flooring expands/contracts, depending on the season. Since you have tile, this is a mute point. Nail to the baseboard, predrill shoe as needed, caulk joint between shoe/baseboard. If one or both are stained, use clear caulk or nothing.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I also had a tile floor and I nailed them to the baseboard.

I did not have the professional tool to do it, so I just put finishing nails in, and filled the holes, sanded, and then painted.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

yummy mummy said:


> I also had a tile floor and I nailed them to the baseboard.
> 
> I did not have the professional tool to do it, so I just put finishing nails in, and filled the holes, sanded, and then painted.


Ahh, that brings back memories, when we used to do a lot of things by hand. The time period was known as P.N. (pre-nailgun).  There is a certain amount of satisfaction in doing it that way. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes, very satisfying.
Of all the tools that I used the nail set was my favourite.

If I had told my husband that I wanted another power tool, he would had a fit......:laughing:


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

cellophane said:


> usually it gets nailed to the flooring, not the baseboard. this allows the floor and wall to flex with seasonal changes and you still have a nice clean line where your molding is installed. wood fill would be appropriate for the nail holes but i've seen them caulked as well.


It actually should be nailed to the baseboard, so that as the floor expands and contracts it just slides under the shoe. If you nail to the floor, it will restrict movement during expansion and can cause buckling (especially in something like a floating floor), and may be pulled away from the baseboard during periods of floor contraction.
Obviously these are moot points when dealing with a tile floor.
Wood filler if stained, spackling or painters putty if painted, for the nail holes. Caulking will shrink and leave a dimple at every nail, which will be highly visible when finish coated.


----------



## slickgt1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Another one for nailing to the baseboard. 

If painting use autobody filler. It will not suck in, dry quick, and on app is usally enough. Sands easy too.


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

troubleseeker said:


> It actually should be nailed to the baseboard, so that as the floor expands and contracts it just slides under the shoe. If you nail to the floor, it will restrict movement during expansion and can cause buckling (especially in something like a floating floor), and may be pulled away from the baseboard during periods of floor contraction.


hm. i've always heard it gets nailed to the floor so it floats seperately from the baseboard and that way you don't end up with a gap between your mold and flooring. guess i was wrong :icon_redface: good to learn a better way to do it though!


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Yep, if you nail to the floor, you'll constantly be re-caulking the joint between the base and shoe as the shoe will move with the flooring and not the base. Nail to the base and the two (theoretically) become one piece and move together. I too remember the P.N. and the P.P.M.B. (pre-power miter box) eras. I think that was the P.P.M. (pre-production mindset) era when quality workmanship was more important than just getting the job done.....


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

cellophane said:


> usually it gets nailed to the flooring, not the baseboard. this allows the floor and wall to flex with seasonal changes and you still have a nice clean line where your molding is installed. wood fill would be appropriate for the nail holes but i've seen them caulked as well.


 It is nailed to the baseboard, not the floor. It is pressed down to conforn to the floors inconsistancies, but nailed to the baseboard.
There may be a greater variance with a tile floor, but the install is the same.
Ron


----------

